# cordless kit?



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

so my ridgid 4pc kit crapped out on me last week and i am tired of driving an hour to the nearest home depot for service:furious: when I can get anyother brand closer to home. wondering what 18volt drill and driver combo is best as far as run time, warranty, and power. I know everyone got an oppion so lets hear it:thumbup:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a Dewalt guy . Although I break them fairly often .... the warenty is decent and quick turn around in Burnside Datrmouth.. 

Lifer....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Milwaukee:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I am a Bosch owner, but I have tried out a couple of porter cable's newer line and they don't seem half bad for the price.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Makita is what I changed to about three months ago. I've used Milwaukee and DeWalt for years. The life of the batteries were horrible...tools good. Makita so far has exceeded my expectations. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The only cordless tool I use is a drill, like my corded tools it's made by Hilti.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:Makita. Switched from Milwaukee and never looked back!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Makita is what I changed to about three months ago. I've used Milwaukee and DeWalt for years. The life of the batteries were horrible...tools good. Makita so far has exceeded my expectations. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I've always been a Milwaukee guy. It used to be that their batteries were like little nuclear reactors, they seemed to never run out of juice. Now, they're useful only for throwing at squirrels.

Good to know Makita is working out for you. I'm thinking about going that way myself. I'm just worried guys will think I'm a sparky if I show up with that blue tool bag...:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been using my Milwaukee 18 nicad for the last 3 years, still going strong. I have replaced both batteries, but could have sent my wife to the service center to get that done for free. I also have a M18 hammerdrill and sawsall kit that sits in my closet that was part of my PHCC scholarship award.

Milwaukee has a 5 year warranty and a 3 day turnaround, charge time has always been about an hour.

Makita has a 3 year warranty not sure about turnaroudn. 30 charge time for the full size batteries, 15 for the compact. $459 gets you 4 tools plus a coupon for a another. Some HD's are selling it with a circular included. 

Hilti sends over a driver to pick up your tool and drop off a loaner to keep you working. You also pay dearly for that.

I would find out how close your nearest service center is, what batteries are easiest to get locally. Milwaukee will pay for fedex shipping to their nearest service center, you pay return, print it out online.


----------

